# Looking for English Speakers in Ravenna



## AleOperator (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello - 

I am currently living and working in Ravenna (I am Italian) at the moment and am looking for friendly people to practice my English with and to make new friends in return. 

I have been studying English for some time and would like to practice. If you would like to practice your Italian, please let me know. 

Ciao,

Ale


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AleOperator said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am currently living and working in Ravenna (I am Italian) at the moment and am looking for friendly people to practice my English with and to make new friends in return.
> 
> ...


In spain, language _intercambios_ are very popular - you get together for a coffee or a drink & spend half the time speaking english & half spanish

is that what you're looking for?

would that be a _scambio di lingua_ in italian?

I hope you find someone


----------



## NisKaur (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there,

I have recently moved here o Ravenna and am trying to improve my Italian. Are you still here in Ravenna? I see your post is from a while ago.


----------



## AleOperator (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, I'm still in Ravenna. I've been living and working here since June 2011.


----------



## AleOperator (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be glad to help you improve your italian. For further questions let me know.


----------



## Kats (Nov 1, 2014)

I am moving to Ravenna shortly (my husband is already there) can any of you give us any tips?


----------

